# Dove Hunt - Sugar Valley, GA



## WPH (Aug 10, 2016)

Dove Shoot - Three weekends to begin opening weekend Sept. 3, 4, and 5. 
BBQ with hunt on opening day Sept. 3.  

Sept. 10, 11 and Sept. 17, 18
All seven days for $100
Children 15 and under free with paying adult

For more info call 770-548-0503


----------



## AO15 (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone go on this hunt last year? How was it?


----------



## mbell10 (Aug 13, 2016)

Way too crowded couple years ago


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 23, 2016)

mbell10 said:


> Way too crowded couple years ago



What he said. And no birds after opening day. The food was good though.


----------



## D-up (Sep 1, 2016)

Tried it a couple years ago. Over crowded, over priced, to many drunks on the field.


----------



## mbell10 (Sep 6, 2016)

How was it the weekend? Any better than years past?


----------



## Big Tom (Sep 6, 2016)

I was there all day and saw not one dove.


----------



## D-up (Sep 6, 2016)

Are you serious?


----------



## austanj (Sep 6, 2016)

Not one?


----------



## Big Tom (Sep 6, 2016)

Not one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

hope the Q was good


----------



## Big Tom (Sep 8, 2016)

I went to a hay field down the road this morning. Shot 44 shells and killed 8 birds. FREE. So much for pay shoots. I noticed they were all small, short tails, this years birds. Maybe they are coming back to North Georgia.


----------



## albrown100 (Aug 28, 2021)

Big Tom said:


> I went to a hay field down the road this morning. Shot 44 shells and killed 8 birds. FREE. So much for pay shoots. I noticed they were all small, short tails, this years birds. Maybe they are coming back to North Georgia.


They may have been Turtle Doves


----------

